
This Book Suggestion Bot will Make you Addicted to Reading - aswinmohanme
https://twitter.com/nextbookbot
======
aswinmohanme
So I made a twitter bot that when tweeted with the name of the last book you
read will tweet back with a new book to read.

Feel free to take it for a spin.

~~~
kranner
Not sure what's of interest here unless you want to share how the book
recommendation works.

~~~
aswinmohanme
Basically it parses the tweet extracts relevant keywords, finds the top book.

Then it finds the similar books and then tweets the result.

~~~
mstolpm
Parents asked "how the book recommendation works". Your answer isn't really
enlightening: The key here would be _how_ you find similar books that are
really recommendable and (especially if you are addressing vivid readers) how
you try to minimize recommendation loops and dupes. What database or training
did you use to find similar books?

------
nyrulez
How is this different/better than Amazon recommendations ?

~~~
aswinmohanme
Amazon doesn't tweet book recommendations and you won't to deal with a lot of
stupid suggestions.

The bot automatically selects the best book and tweets it out.

